
Cogito ergo sum, baby - robg
http://www.salon.com/env/mind_reader/2009/08/13/philosophical_baby/
======
frossie
Quite a thin piece this one. The interviewer at one point says: " _Old-line
psychologists such as Piaget thought that children didn't understand cause-
and-effect until they were well into their school years._ "

I'd like to know where they think Piaget said such a brain-dead thing. Piaget
described cause-and-effect manipulation behaviour in what he called the
circular reaction phase in infants. (Baby cries, baby gets a result; baby
cries again seemingly specifically to test whether it gets the same result).

